# ***Strezov Sampling releases free MACABRE Solo Strings Update // 1.1 walkthrough added***



## StrezovSampling (Mar 8, 2016)

*As with every product released at Strezov Sampling we listen to the feedback of our customers and then release a free update improving our instruments even further. Macabre is no exception to this rule.

Macabre Solo Strings 1.1 is a 2.6 Gigabyte Update, which completely replaces the old Macabre Solo Strings installation with re-edited samples and new true legato scripting making the legato more playable than ever before, while maintaining the unique feature of natural expression this library is all about.*

*Macabre was sampled on the highest string of each instrument with the natural expression and vibrato of the player, thus the library has a special tone unheard in every solo strings library out there.*

*All owners of Macabre will receive their personal download links during the following 24 hours. *

*For more information about Macabre visit the official webpage*

*MACABRE Solo Strings 1.1 Walkthrough:*

**

*Official Demos:



*

*All the Best,
Team Strezov Sampling*


----------



## AllanH (Mar 8, 2016)

Wow - what incredible sound - I was not aware of this product. I find it more "emotional" than "Macabre", but I guess that name was taken. This will work well with some of my slower solo strings pieces.


----------



## Neifion (Mar 9, 2016)

Does the cello now have two legato types like the violin and viola, or still just one?


----------



## StrezovSampling (Mar 9, 2016)

Neifion said:


> Does the cello now have two legato types like the violin and viola, or still just one?



It's wasn't possible to have two legato types on the cello when you record on the highest string. The outcome we had was too similar, due to the forced playing position. Still the update made every instrument way more flexible including the cello of course.

If you want a totally unique and special sound you have to experiment sometimes and we really didn't want to create yet another solo strings library for the bread and butter stuff, but rather something fresh.


----------



## rottoy (Mar 9, 2016)

StrezovSampling said:


> It's wasn't possible to have two legato types on the cello when you record on the highest string. The outcome we had was too similar, due to the forced playing position. Still the update made every instrument way more flexible including the cello of course.
> 
> If you want a totally unique and special sound you have to experiment sometimes and we really didn't want to create yet another solo strings library for the bread and butter stuff, but rather something fresh.


Just saying, if you ever want to fire up a Kickstarter to record some bread & butter artics (Spiccato, Marcato & Pizz would be enough, really.) with the same players and add that as an update, I'll HAPPILY pitch in with a sizeable donation.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Mar 9, 2016)

rottoy said:


> Just saying, if you ever want to fire up a Kickstarter to record some bread & butter artics (Spiccato, Marcato & Pizz would be enough, really.) with the same players and add that as an update, I'll HAPPILY pitch in with a sizeable donation.



Kickstarter won't be necessary for that.  No promises though. But if you are a fan of our strings sampling philosophy - like a lot of composers are - the future might bring some nice surprises for you.


----------



## rottoy (Mar 9, 2016)

StrezovSampling said:


> Kickstarter won't be necessary for that.  No promises though. But if you are a fan of our string sampling philosophy - like a lot of composers are - the future might bring some nice surprises for you.


My nipples explode with delight!  When can we expect any teasers?


----------



## Creston (Mar 9, 2016)

Would love to hear some Flautando in future releases!


----------



## constaneum (Mar 9, 2016)

Any comparison between before and after update? just curious. =D


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 9, 2016)

rottoy said:


> My nipples explode with delight!



Please, someone tell me how I can unsee that....


----------



## tmm (Mar 11, 2016)

Were any of the demos above created after the updates? I only clicked on the first one, but it looks like that was released 10 months ago.


----------



## MrCambiata (Mar 11, 2016)

RiffWraith said:


> Please, someone tell me how I can unsee that....


That's a quote from Monty Python, no need to worry


----------



## constaneum (Mar 11, 2016)

tmm said:


> Were any of the demos above created after the updates? I only clicked on the first one, but it looks like that was released 10 months ago.



I was wondering on that too !


----------



## StrezovSampling (Mar 11, 2016)

tmm said:


> Were any of the demos above created after the updates? I only clicked on the first one, but it looks like that was released 10 months ago.



The demos were all created before the current update release. They are still valid and represent what the library can do best. We don't intend to make Macabre a bread and butter solo strings approach. However since the update it is also capable of doing a bit more mid tempo stuff as well, especially the violin. Overall this update mainly improved the playability and fixed minor sample issues like clicks.

We will post a little walkthrough video showing the new patches next week. Most of us are currently busy finishing a Distort 2 update, which will be again free for all users and released next week.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## constaneum (Mar 11, 2016)

Sweet !


----------



## Ron Verboom (Mar 14, 2016)

What a deep and warm sound they have. Love this!


----------



## sinkd (Mar 14, 2016)

Are the ranges of the violin and cello correct as posted on your website? (G2-G4 and G3-G5 respectively?) Beautiful sound, but I think I would be frustrated by these limitations!


----------



## procreative (Mar 14, 2016)

Yes because I believe they are all played on one string, hence the name as its inspired by Saint Saens Dance Macabre which is played this way (see the walkthrough video). Thats what gives it the tone it has but limits the range.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Mar 15, 2016)

procreative said:


> Yes because I believe they are all played on one string, hence the name as its inspired by Saint Saens Dance Macabre which is played this way (see the walkthrough video). Thats what gives it the tone it has but limits the range.



Exactly. To achieve a specific tone you always have to face certain limitations, but the sound of Macabre is well worth them.

_________________________________________________________________________________

Now as promised. Here is a little walkthrough comparing 1.0 and 1.1 completely without any processing like reverb, eq.... It's all out of the box and if you watch the controller lanes a bit there isn't much going on if anything at all to achieve this sound.


----------

